# يـــــا ربّ إستعمِـل المنتدى لسَــــلامِـــــكَ



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة من اجل الخدمة فى المنتدى 

يـــــا ربّ إستعمِـل المنتدى لسَــــلامِـــــكَ
فـيضَـــعَ الحـــبَّ حيـــثُ البُغـــض
والمغفـــرَةَ حيــــثُ الإســـاءَة


والإتفــــاقَ حيــــثُ الخِــــلاف
والحقـيقــــةَ حيــــثُ الضـــــلال
والإيمـــــانَ حيــــثُ الشـــــكّ


والــــرجــــاءَ حيـــــثُ اليـــــأس 
والنــــورَ حيــــثُ الظلمَــــة
والفــــرحَ حيـــــثُ الكــــآبـــــة


يـــــا ربّ إستعمِـل المنتدى لسَــــلامِـــــكَ​*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2009)

اميييييييين
ميرسى يا مريومة ع الصلاة الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## osaa39 (18 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ على اولادة 
ويجعل المنتدى سبب فى معرفتنا بة اكثر واكثر*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2009)

امين يا مرمر صلاة جميلة ثبتها ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه راااااااااااائعه يا مريم 

ميرررسى ليكى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

امين 
ربنا يحافظ علية 
ويستعملة من اجل مجد اسمة
ميرسى يا مريم على الصلاة الجميلة
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يونيو 2009)

*امين 
استجب يا الهي 
ليكون منتدانا سبب بركة 

ويكون انجيل وبشارة لكل من لا يعرفوك

ويكون عملة هو الكرازة باسمك يا الهي 

ولتحفظة وتباركة وتجعلة ياتي بثمار  كثيرة

مرسي يا مريم علي الصلاة الجميلة​*


----------



## مازن زهير (12 يوليو 2009)

امين. حقا يارب نحن جميعا بحاجه لمثل هكذا منتدى 
وخصوصا للذين لايجدون كنيسة في مكان اقامتهم 
مثلنا نحن كعراقيين لاجئين في تركيا وفي احدى محافظاتها
حيث لاتوجد كنيسه وللاسف اغلبية الاخوة والاخوات 
لايعرفو ن عن شركة الاخوة المؤمنين ولا ان الرب في الوسط
حيث اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثه باسمه.امين. صدقا اقول هذا لانهم
تعودوا ان يرو بناء وعليه الصليب وفيه راعي هو القس والشمامسه
غير عافين ان الرب هو حجر الزاوية وعلينا ان نكون جميعا الحجاره
الحيه وان الكنيسة ليست البناء بل المؤمنين بالرب هم الكنيسة امين


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

*امين 
ربنا يجعله سبب بركة لكل اعضاءه و زواره
شكرا مريومة على الصلاة الحلوة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 سبتمبر 2009)

امــــيــــن​ 
صلاة جميلة جداااااا 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## monmooon (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*امين صلاه جميله جداً يامرمر 
ربنا يباركك ياقمرة​*


----------



## Alsinner (21 أكتوبر 2009)

آمين 
طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى خالص يا مريم

*​


----------



## passion (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> *صلاة من اجل الخدمة فى المنتدى
> 
> يـــــا ربّ إستعمِـل المنتدى لسَــــلامِـــــكَ
> فـيضَـــعَ الحـــبَّ حيـــثُ البُغـــض
> ...



*يا ررررررررب كم نحتاج لهذه الصلاه
تعال يا رب وقد لنا السفينه 
تعال يا رب وعلمنا كيف نحبك بدون رياء
واعطنا يا رب القدره على ان نكون خادمين بدون كبرياء
 اميييييين
الف شكر ليكى يا قمررر على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك تعبك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربي والهي يسوع المسيح أستجب لكل صلاة ترفع من المسؤلين والمشرفين والأصدقاء الموجودين في المنتدى ... أقبل يارب كل تضرع ، وكل طلبة ، وكل مناجاة ، وكل صلاة من أجل المرضي والمحتاجين أقبلها بابا يسوع أعطي لكل واحد أجابة علي سؤاله وأحفظ كنيستك وبارك في البابا شنودة الثالث وكل الآساقفة الذين يساعدونه في الخدمة من أجل أسمك القدوس أستجب لنا آمين*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 فبراير 2010)

جميلة اووووووى
ربنا يعوضك ويحافظ على المنتدى


----------



## christianbible5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك اختي...*
*سلام المسيح معك..*


----------



## as-alasuwte (11 نوفمبر 2011)

_كوعدك الصادق مع ابينا ابراهيم ,_
_فتحت لنا ابواب بيتك ,_
_وباركتنا فيك , وملكت فى قلوبنا ._

_لتملك يا رب على جميع الامم ,_
_ولتضبط كل حياتنا ,_
_ولتقدس كل إمكانيات منتدانا لحسابك ,_
_ولتجعل من نفوسنا كرسياً لك ._

_اشكرك يا ملك الارض كلها ,_
_فانك ملكت فى حياتنا ,_
_لكى تجعلنا من أقويائك ,_
_وتسكب مجدك علينا ,_

_تمجد أيها القدوس فى منتدانا_​


----------



## as-alasuwte (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركك اختى مرمر​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

اميييين
صلاه جميله اووي 
ربنا يباركك،ويحافظ ع خدمة المنتدي​


----------

